# Dämpfer Anlenkung Trunnion Mount - Fragen



## gtbiker (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
vorab, ich habe schon diverse Leute gefragt aber so richtig klar ist mir die ganze Sache immer noch nicht. Ich habe da diverse Fragen zum Trunnion-System des Dämpfers.

Federhärte
Seh ich das richtig, dass man die Federhärte (Ohne die Feder selbst auszutauschen ) nur über den Federteller regulieren kann? Kann man diese nicht auch passiv verändern, z.Bsp. über  

Das Gewinde des Dämpfers mit der Trunnion Aufnahme
Was bringt das? Mit der Trunnion-Aufnahme kann ich doch eigentlich nur die Geometrie des Umlenkhebeln beeinflussen....aber mit welchem Zweck?

Trunnion Travel Chips
Was passiert wenn ich die "Chips" drehe? Dann wandert die Aufnahme der weiter in richtung Sattelrohr (Oder weiter weg, je nach dem), was bewirkt das? Verlängerung des Federwegs?

Ihr seht schon, im Grunde sind es einfache geometrische Überlegungen aber irgendwie seh ich da kein Land...vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen?

Daaankeschööönn!


----------



## Kint (30. Juni 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,...



Hi.



gtbiker schrieb:


> ...Federhärte
> Seh ich das richtig, dass man die Federhärte (Ohne die Feder selbst auszutauschen ) nur über den Federteller regulieren kann? ...



Du änderst die Vorspannung der Feder, das ist was anderes als die Härte. 
Du erhöhst damit nur das Losbrechmoment des Beins, änderst aber nichts an der Charakteristik der Feder selbst - zu weich wird trotz maximaler Vorspannung (5 turns von entspannt zu max) immer durchschlagen, der Teller ist fürs feintuning sozusagen. 




gtbiker schrieb:


> ...Kann man diese nicht auch passiv verändern, z.Bsp. über Das Gewinde des Dämpfers mit der Trunnion Aufnahme
> Was bringt das? Mit der Trunnion-Aufnahme kann ich doch eigentlich nur die Geometrie des Umlenkhebeln beeinflussen....aber mit welchem Zweck?
> ...



eben - Geometrieänderung des Bikes. Natürlich nur im Bereich der von der Vorspannung der Feder vorgegeben wird. Und für die Beine die über Druckstufe verfügen (zb der RS super deluxe) , dients auch der Erreichbarkeit so dass man gut an die knöppschen rankommt. 



gtbiker schrieb:


> ...Trunnion Travel Chips
> Was passiert wenn ich die "Chips" drehe? Dann wandert die Aufnahme der weiter in richtung Sattelrohr (Oder weiter weg, je nach dem), was bewirkt das? Verlängerung des Federwegs?...



jup. Baujahrübergreifend, als Richtwert sinds jeweils die 8 und 12cm Settings für die XC LTS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (30. Juni 2011)

Dankeschön! 

Stimmt, Federvorspannung und Härte sind 2 Paar Stiefel.
Mal das rote Druckstufenrädchen außen vor gelassen; wie genau verändert sich die Geometrie durch hoch oder runterschrauben der Trunnion Aufnahme? Was passiert tatsächlich wenn der Umlenkhebel steiler oder flacher steht?


----------



## salzbrezel (30. Juni 2011)

Du kannst den Federteller unabhängig von der Trunnion Aufnahme drehen, die sind nicht verbunden. Du kannst also die Vorspannung erhöhen, ohne die Geometrie zu ändern.

Je weiter du die Trunnion Aufnahme nach oben schraunst, desto mehr wird der Hinterbau gespreizt, dh. Wippe und HorstLink wandern voneinander weg. Das führt dazu, dass das Tretlager höher liegt. Das ist allerdings ab einer gewissen Höhe nicht mehr fahrbar. So sieht es aus, wenn es recht weit hochgeschraubt ist:






Das Drehen der Travelchips soll den Federweg erhöhen oder verringern. Das habe ich auf jeden Fall schon häufiger hier gelesen. Ich habe es allerdings nier selber probiert. Pass beim Drehen der Chips unbedingt darauf auf, dass du sie nicht kaputt machst, der Rand bricht schnell aus.

Wenn du Hilfe beim Zerlegen brauchst, wende dich mal an GT Heini, der hat ein tolles Manual zum Lagertausch. Ich habe das auch schon 2-3x gemacht, wenn du also vor Ort Hilfe in Tü brauchst, lass es mich wissen.


----------



## gtbiker (30. Juni 2011)

Ja, Vorspannung hat nichts mit der Geometrie zu tun.
Also Tretlagerhöhe verändern via Trunnion? Den Gedanken hate ich auch schon (habs auch schon selber ausprobiert und gesehen), kann mir aber nicht so recht vorstellen das das Sinn und Zweck der Geschichte sein soll!?
Danke dir! 
p.s.: GT Heini werd ich die Tage mal anschreiben auch wen die Lagergeschichte noch voll ok ist.


----------



## Kruko (30. Juni 2011)

Bei meinem STS DH ist es sogar so, dass Du die Trunion entsprechend einstellen kannst, damit der Umwerfer überhaupt richtig funktioniert. Ab einem gewissen Punkt schleift dabei die Kette im kleinen Kettenrad an der unteren Umwerferführung. Ich denk aber, dass das nur bei der DH-Version so extrem ist. Dort liegt das Tretlager recht hoch (sieht man eigentlich ganz gut auf dem Foto)







Die Anleitung beschreibt das Zerlegen und Warten der Gleitlager. Ist also für Dich auch recht wichtig. Schick mir dann einfach eine Mail.


----------



## Kint (30. Juni 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> ...Also Tretlagerhöhe verändern via Trunnion? Den Gedanken hate ich auch schon (habs auch schon selber ausprobiert und gesehen), kann mir aber nicht so recht vorstellen das das Sinn und Zweck der Geschichte sein soll!?...



nein, das rote Rädchen mit Stift ist die Zugstufe. 
Damals:
RS Deluxe - nur Federhärte und Vorspannung
RS Coupe deluxe - Federhärte, Vorspannung, Zugstufe
RS Super deluxe - Federhärte, Vorpsannung, Zugstufe, Druckstufe. 

Das Drehen der Travelchips ändert den Federweg. Ist so und wurde damals auch so kommuniziert. Findet sich aber selten als Angabe in Katalogen weils damals ein Wettrüsten war - und auf weniger einzustellen als relativ sinnfrei angesehen wurde, mehr FW war immer "besser". 

Ob das jetzt tatsächlich 8 und 12cm waren sei mal dahingestellt aber es ist die offizielle Angabe. 

Sowohl die Travel chips als auch per Gewinde des Trunion mount lässt sich unabhängig voneinander die Geometrie des Rahmens verstellen. 

Schau dir mal das Bild von Salzbrezel an, 
Wenn Du jetzt gedanklich einen sehr langen stab statt des Dämpfers einsetzt, dann drückst Du das Ausfallende nach hinten, das Tretlager nach oben, dadurch wird im Endeffekt das Sattelrohr steiler im Winkel, die effektive Oberrohrlänge kürzer. 

Wenn du einen sehr kurzen stab montierst, passiert genau das Gegenteil. 

Tretlager hoch, Oberrohr kurz, das ist wenige DH Gometrie, Trelager tief, Oberrohr lang das ist XC racing Geo. Und genau dem trägt auch der Dämpfer mit den Travel chips Rechnung. Um das weiter anzupassen kannst Du den Dämpfer im Trunion drehen.



gt-heini schrieb:


> Bei meinem STS DH ist es sogar so, dass Du die Trunion entsprechend einstellen kannst, damit der Umwerfer überhaupt richtig funktioniert. Ab einem gewissen Punkt schleift dabei die Kette im kleinen Kettenrad an der unteren Umwerferführung. Ich denk aber, dass das nur bei der DH-Version so extrem ist. ...



Weil der DH nie für einen Umwerfer vorgesehen war, sondern auf KeFü ausgelegt ist, deswegen auch das längere Röhrchen um diese obere Führung auf die Größe des Kettenblatts einzustellen. 
Down Swing Umwerfer sind etwas toleranter was den Winkel der Montage angeht, und es gibt auch Modelle die für Trekking Räder mit anderem Kettenstrebenwinkel gedacht sind 63-66 statt der MTB üblichen 66-69°.


----------



## gtbiker (30. Juni 2011)

Stimmung in der Bude hier, dankeschön euch allen! 
So langsam bildet sich ein Bild ab. Also die Trunnion Aufname um möglichst große Variabilität im Fahrverhalten zu erlangen. DH-Position vs CC-Position (mal überspitzt gesagt). Eigentlich das Gegenteil von dem was ich will, einfach nur fahren  Aber gut, Mittelweg also....
Hab heute mal die unterschiedlichen Positionen eingestellt und fotografiert, da sieht man den Unterscheid recht gut. Federvorspannung hab ich gleich gelassen, Dämpfer ist in der hinteren Travel-Chip-Position aufgehängt.

1. Trunnion max unten (bis Federteller)
- niedriges Tretlager
- flacher Sitzrohr- und Lenkwinkel
- langer Radstand
- lange eff. OR-Länge
- geringe Sattelüberhöhung (weniger Last auf Oberkörper)





2. Trunnion max oben (bis Gewindeende)
- hohes Tretlager
- steiler Sitzrohr- und Lenkwinkel
- kurzer Radstand
- kurze eff. OR-Länge
-größere Sattelüberhöhung (mehr Last auf Oberkörper)




3. Vergleichsbild beider Maximalpositionen
Unterschiede der beiden Positionen gemessen [cm]
Tretlagerhöhe: 5,4cm
eff OR-Länge:  1cm
Radstand:       2,1cm




p.s.: Falls jemand eine 700er oder 750er Feder für den Dämpfer übrig hat....merci.


----------



## Kruko (30. Juni 2011)

Ich habe noch einen ganzen Dämpfer in NOS bzw. fast-neu übrig. 

Federhärte muss ich allerdings prüfen


----------



## gtbiker (30. Juni 2011)

Jörg, ein Dämpfer in NOS wäre sicherlich übertrieben, na mal sehen


----------



## Kruko (30. Juni 2011)

Meinst Du??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (30. Juni 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Meinst Du??
> ... ...



wären das Super deluxe wär ich beeindruckt...


----------



## Kruko (30. Juni 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> wären das Super deluxe wär ich beeindruckt...



Icycles hatte da leider keine mehr


----------



## gtbiker (30. Juni 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Meinst Du??


Das nennt sich wohl private Altersvorsorge


----------



## gtbiker (2. November 2011)

Sodala, hab bisserl gefischt....


----------

